

Obama: Increase energy research spending by decreasing fossil fuel subsidies - juiceandjuice
http://www.nytimes.com/gwire/2011/02/14/14greenwire-obamas-doe-budget-request-promotes-clean-tech-32236.html

======
juiceandjuice
Very interesting to see a budget proposal like this when people like Rand Paul
were calling for the dismantlement of the DOE.

